# Let's see pics of your MINI trailers



## LindaL (May 31, 2009)

I am in the market for a Miniature trailer (not a full size trailer used for Minis) and would like to see pics of both original Mini trailers or customized ones (like cargo trailers made to transport Minis)...What options are things you are glad you have on your trailer? What do you wish you had but don't? What kind of vehicle do you pull it with?


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2009)

I have two mini trailers and love them both.

My bumper pull is 8' long, 5' tall, and 5' wide. It has a tack compartment in the front that a horse can ride in, and two easily can ride in the back. With the divider removed, then 4 minis can easily ride. It has a top rack for hay or carts. One of the bolts on the thing to hold a spare tire is bent and I haven't taken it to get fixed (sure it wouldn't be that hard) but of course always have a spare either in the trailer or in the bed of the truck. It is a 1994, but doesn't look it as it's always kept under a roof. It was made by Big Valley.

My gooseneck trailer is 14' long, 6' tall, and 6' wide. It has 5 standing stalls for minis that are each 2' x 6'. The door to the dressing room (fully matted) swings and if need be, minis could ride there, too. The dressing room is 4' x 6' with lots of storage room in the gooseneck portion. It has a rack on top for hay or carts. The windows in it drop down to bars, it has ties inside and out, and is well lighted inside with convenience lights outside, and a drop down ramp. It was made by Wrangler who sadly is no longer in business. They also did the logo customization for me. I love this trailer so much, I swear I thought of sleeping in it when we first got it!!!

Both trailers are pulled with my 2000 F150 (not new but has a big V8 and less than 50,000 miles... only use it for horse stuff really). The bumper pull though can be and has easily been pulled by a small S10 pick up truck.


----------



## Joanne (May 31, 2009)

This is a custom one made by a miniature horse owner named Bob Kane. It has four stalls inside and a ramp to load the horses.

Here is his link: Miniature Horse Haulers by Bob


----------



## LindaL (May 31, 2009)

Joanne,

I used to own a 3 Horse Hauler By Bob...In some ways LOVED it (in fact if Mona lived closer I probably would have snatched hers up....lol), but I am not sure if we will be getting a truck or an SUV (we don't have a tow vehicle right now)...so this may not work for us. The only thing I didnt like about the hauler is since I had no help taking it off my truck/putting it on, I just left it on all the time...which I would have preferred not to do...lol (mine did not have the poles like yours does). Also, since I am getting into the taller B size horses, I am thiking a trailer would be better anyway.


----------



## shadowpaints (May 31, 2009)

Joanne said:


> This is a custom one made by a miniature horse owner named Bob Kane. It has four stalls inside and a ramp to load the horses.
> Here is his link: Miniature Horse Haulers by Bob



oh my! that is wonderful!! i love it! im gonna look into one of those!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (May 31, 2009)

We bought a carmate and made it into a trailer.

Trailer


----------



## kathey (May 31, 2009)

Here is the trailer I ordered from Calico Trailers from a dealer in South Carolina. It will hold 12 miniatures. On the other side it has a walk in door. This trailer is 20 foot long and 6.5 feet high.


----------



## kathey (May 31, 2009)

Here is the trailer I ordered from Calico Trailers from a dealer in South Carolina. It will hold 12 miniatures.


----------



## Joanne (May 31, 2009)

What I LOVE about the Horse Hauler by Bob is that I can (when safe) go at the standard traffic speed.

Also I can see what is happening with them through my rear view mirror. There is a light inside for night time travel.

I also love that the horses are doing what ever I am doing when I am driving. They are doing the turn with me, not a few second later.

The stall separators can be removed so that you can have up to four horses or one large stall in the back depending on what you are carrying.

I do leave it on all the time and carry feed, lumber, recycle, groceries, etc in the back. It stays dry and out of sight from would be thieves!

Also, it is aluminum!!!!!! No rusting like my old conventional trailer


----------



## wildoak (May 31, 2009)

I've been looking for several years for just the right "little" trailer and finally found it not long ago.











It's a 3 horse Gore aluminum, much smaller than my Sundowner - which I need to keep for big horses/bigger loads - but not so small that I can't stand up in it. It does not have a separate tack room, which is the only minus in my book, but I'll have to use the bigger trailer for shows more often than not assuming I take more than 2-3 horses.

Jan


----------



## uwharrie (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the Gore, we looked at one at Fletcher last year and I really fell in love with it. Sadly it is out of my budget right now.



wildoak said:


> I've been looking for several years for just the right "little" trailer and finally found it not long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Jun 2, 2009)

Jill

I bought a Wrangler trailer last year and just love it . Am sorry to hear they went out of buisness. Mine is a 14 ft bumper pull, height of a full size trailer. Has 3 mini dividers in the rear , a divider gate and tie downs for my cart in the front section ( or room for 3 more minis -my big mare also fits in the front ) and it has a tack room . It also has a ramp. It pulls great too.

The exterior looks like yours.

Elizabeth


----------



## KenBen (Jun 3, 2009)

I brought a 7x14 US Cargo Trailer a couple years ago . Using 1" steel tubing we built 4 stalls and had 6x7 space upfront.I installed air vents up front and two vents at the back for airflow. The trailer came with a ceiling vent. Love it.

kenben


----------

